# anyone in the bay area



## elginsgirl (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone in the bay area that knows of any sa support groups?


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

*support groups*

There is a group on Meetup for shyness in the Bay Area, but it seems people have a hard time getting together. I have suggested to them using the message boards to break the ice.


----------

